# He Will Never Have a Girlfriend



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

It's just a great internet meme and it makes me laugh....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

It's amazing how accurate your predictions are Geoffrey


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

I had never seen those before...very funny!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

HAHA Lil Jon. Yeyahhh!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahahaha, love it.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Jake Gyllenhaal was a fairly cute kid, totally cute adult


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh, those are great.  Thanks for the entertaining thread.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

gina1230 said:


> Oh, those are great. Thanks for the entertaining thread.


I was thinking the same thing - as a boy his smile is adorable but shows he always had that impish grin.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the laugh!  Very funny.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Fantastic and so true even of the gentry.  I believe my photos are quite similar to these....     though I dare not show them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)




----------

